# Good ingredients vs bad ingredients



## rolltider08 (Jul 12, 2017)

20170712_212042.jpg



__ rolltider08
__ Jul 12, 2017


















20170712_212027.jpg



__ rolltider08
__ Jul 12, 2017





I just picked up these rubs today at my local butcher. They claim that it is their own recipe. When I read  the ingredients, a few of them caught my eye as ones you see in big stores and mass produced rubs. I'm a complete newby at all of this so it may be very common for the noncaking silicone and MSG. Regardless it is one of the best rubs I've ever tasted. I just wondered if they could be trying to pull a fast one and relabel an existing recipe.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 12, 2017)

It is most likely their own spice mix, or their own recipe they've contracted to have made by a local processor.

Silicone dioxide is a naturally occurring substance that is regarded as safe by the FDA from what I've read. 

MSG is a flavor enhancer associated with the flavor of umami.  It is controversial, but is generally considered safe as a food additive.  People can be sensitive to it.  My mom avoided it like the plague, saying it caused her all kinds of problems.  Personally, I've never noticed any issues.  MSG makes for interesting reading. 

Do I use it?  No.  Do I avoid products with MSG?  Generally, yes, but only because of some of the things I've read about how the food industry uses MSG to create cravings for their products.


----------



## rolltider08 (Jul 13, 2017)

Good to know thanks.  Gonna put it to work this weekend!


----------

